# Any RAT Lovers??



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 10, 2012)

So I had to add to my zoo and purchased my 3 lil ratatouille's  
They were feeder rats and very scared and terrified of people but they have adjusted within a week and made tremendous progress. They are great pets but they don't live long so that's pretty sad to deal with. Anyways,
The blue blazed bareback is Mishka, the Dumbo himilayan is Bambi, and the albino white is Jacky and they are 7 weeks old I believe. They are pretty funny to watch and seem very grateful for their cage and toys to play with and are on a very healthy diet now  Jacky brings food back to the rest of them and hoards alot of food for later, Bambi is scared, Mishka is a spaz but they are opening up as they started barely taking food from my hand a couple days ago. I'm blessed with clean ones also as they poop in their litter box and pee on the puppy pads but I hope this doesn't change as I hear alot of people cleaning after their pee on the toys/materials, and shelves. They do weird things and entertaining to watch. They put their food in a pile when they don't want it anymore (basically telling me to clean it up), they rearrange all the stuff to their likeing, they tip their water bowl over and flood the area alot and they drain their water bottle so it's completely empty and flooded...still trying to figure out how to keep their water from spilling haha


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 10, 2012)

I love them but I had a horrible experience. I also bought 2 from a pet store maybe 3 yrs back and I caught ringworm.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 10, 2012)

They are cute! I would love one but my husband doesn't want any rats in the house, lol


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 10, 2012)

WallieTheTortoise said:


> I love them but I had a horrible experience. I also bought 2 from a pet store maybe 3 yrs back and I caught ringworm.



was the horrible experience the ringworms? You can get ringworms from any pet...I got a ringworm from my beagle when I was 11 and never treated it and it went away on it's own, idk how but I never told anyone or my mom and it was itchy and it just went away. I examined mine before purchasing and I bought from a feeder breeder and not a petstore but I'm iffy and scared from purchasing from an actual petstore. Next option might be a rescue or a reputable breeder.



drgnfly2265 said:


> They are cute! I would love one but my husband doesn't want any rats in the house, lol



it took me a little less than a month to talk my Fiancee into it hahaha I did alot of research and showed him good points about having rats and how cute they were and he gave in and he likes them but he doesn't take care of any of the animals so it's up to me since I'm the animal lover in the house. Maybe if you research and show him how good they are since they are cleaner than cats and other animals. The only thing is that they pee on almost everything to scent it but when they settle in to their environment then they don't scent pee as much. Mine pee on the puppy pads and they poop in the litter box and I had them only 1 week so that's a pretty good sign to start off with. The cage is easy but every rat is different and has different personalities but I really love them, they're great and fun to watch. I love how they have opened up alot from being treated so poorly..it shows they are very forgiving and they are pretty smart.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 10, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> was the horrible experience the ringworms? You can get ringworms from any pet...I got a ringworm from my beagle when I was 11 and never treated it and it went away on it's own, idk how but I never told anyone or my mom and it was itchy and it just went away. I examined mine before purchasing and I bought from a feeder breeder and not a petstore but I'm iffy and scared from purchasing from an actual petstore. Next option might be a rescue or a reputable breeder.



Yeh they looked fine, no lesions or missing hair. I thought it would be better to get it from a store than a breeder (save 2 from being food). I am so traumatized, at first I thought it was some type of allergy on my wrists because I get bad allergies in the summer time. After a while I was like this can't be an allergy because it was a circular lesion. It took 3 months to get rid of and I had to drop out of my vet tech program.

Yesterday I went to a petstore and saw 2 beautiful dumbo babies, even my fiancÃ© liked them....but I am so so traumatized  It sucks because they are like miniature dogs and they were one of my favorite pets


----------



## wellington (Apr 10, 2012)

I had two a few years ago. They are great pets, love them. However, like you said, they don't live long and that sucks. One was rescued from a pet store, was going to be a feeder and the girl working their didn't want it to be, so I adopted it. She only live about a year and died of cancer. The other was from a breeder/pet store. She lived about two years. She would always pee on everything she walked on. Wouldn't have them again, they don't live long enough. Good luck with yours, they are very cute


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a couple rat lovers in my basement lol.

I actually like rats, used to have a pet one but I'm actually quite allergic to the 'living' ones.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 10, 2012)

WallieTheTortoise said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > was the horrible experience the ringworms? You can get ringworms from any pet...I got a ringworm from my beagle when I was 11 and never treated it and it went away on it's own, idk how but I never told anyone or my mom and it was itchy and it just went away. I examined mine before purchasing and I bought from a feeder breeder and not a petstore but I'm iffy and scared from purchasing from an actual petstore. Next option might be a rescue or a reputable breeder.
> ...



oh no...don't let that make up your decision  but I guess being traumatized is enough reasoning...you even dropped out of the Vet Tech program?? Is it because you didn't wanna go through it again or grossed out? That sucks.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 10, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> WallieTheTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > MORTYtheTORTY said:
> ...



No, i was scared I would infect the animals in the program.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 10, 2012)

wellington said:


> I had two a few years ago. They are great pets, love them. However, like you said, they don't live long and that sucks. One was rescued from a pet store, was going to be a feeder and the girl working their didn't want it to be, so I adopted it. She only live about a year and died of cancer. The other was from a breeder/pet store. She lived about two years. She would always pee on everything she walked on. Wouldn't have them again, they don't live long enough. Good luck with yours, they are very cute



Is that why you don't want anymore, because they don't live long? Yes they are cute...we'll see if I end up being a rat person but for now I really love mine and we'll see if I get any more in the future. I wanted to try males but heard they were stinky lol I do admit you have to clean them daily <--their cage I mean and a thorough cleaning once a week or every other week. Luckily they have made it easy for me so far.



WallieTheTortoise said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > WallieTheTortoise said:
> ...



so you never went through with your career??  oh no...was it your option or did they kick you out of the program? That really blows! I want to go back to school for Vet Tech in the near future after I'm done popping out these kids hahahaha.



SnakeyeZ said:


> I have a couple rat lovers in my basement lol.
> 
> I actually like rats, used to have a pet one but I'm actually quite allergic to the 'living' ones.



Are you referring to snakes or reptiles in your basement?? I'm pretty sure you don't have human rat lovers living in your basement LOL That sucks your allergic. I had a baby boa back in 04-05 and I bought mice hoppers to feed it and I had to knock them out by thumping em in the head and then feeding them to my snake but one time I had one that was just knocked unconscious instead of dead and it woke up inside the snake and I thought it was going to rip up the snake from the inside but the snake took care of it...was pretty scary and weird but I'm done with snakes so I don't see myself doing that to the lil rodents ever again!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

Rats are great pets. Clean like a cat, friendly like a dog. VERY trainable. I love them. I have had many of them over the years. I intend for that to be my daughters first pet, when the time comes.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think rats are great pets. I even had one in my shop at work for a couple years- a male semi-hairless dumbo. If I could find some good quality fancy rats locally again I would do it in a heartbeat.

Clean, smart but tolerant of boring situations, easy care, trainable, curious and personable. Love'em!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 10, 2012)

well I'm glad I'm not the only one LOL I don't have friends on the same page as me with animals so if anyone knew I had purchased my ratatouilles then they'd probably tell me all the negatives things you could probably think of


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

Pshhhh... What negatives? There are none! I breed my own. I started with mutt feeder stock many years ago. Over time I selected for darker colors, brown or black, since I need them to portray yucky sewer rats usually, and I selectively bred out any biters. So now I have dark colored, totally bite inhibited highly intelligent training rats.


----------



## Angi (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a rat when I was a kid for a couple years. I took one and my step brother kept her litter mates. Mine got huge, his died. I kept mine on a table with an open bird cage for her to sleep in. She had full roam of the table but never left. I knew nothing about rats. We fed her a veriety of food everyday. I don't know how long she would have lived if my mom didn't get rid of her . She (my mom ) got pregnant and thought my rat would attract other wild rats that would get in the baby crib and chew the babies toes off. I still to this day have no idea if my mom knew what she was talking about.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## MarcaineArt (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had rats many times over the years. It's hard sometimes because they are so short lived though :-(


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom I didn't know you had rats?! That's awesome! 
I don't think rats chew off toes or would even try to harm a baby in the crib LOL HAHAHAHA I think your mom paid too much attention to lady and the tramp
Rats are cool and I didn't think I'd be having rats in my home but I have 3 now and I love them so much...I had to read up on ringworms because the other forum member spooked me with that one and I don't think it's correct. Rats don't develop nor carry ringworms unless it was passed down to them by something...usually cats carry ringworms and if you touch a cat, then you can spread it to a rat, making the rats seem like they were the culprit. It depends on how the petstore handles them as well, most pet store rats have lots of problems and were feeder rats so it could be possible that the rats got it from someone or something and then brang it home to you....You were a vet tech so it kinda striked me as to why you'd purchase rats with ringworms since it would be highly noticeable if they had them...their hair would be either falling out or raised and obvious and gross and you'd see their skin so I examine mine before purchasing and just a thought, maybe you could have developed it while working with the animals at school and it can be easily treated so IDK why you'd drop out over that? Just wondering.......



Tom said:


> Rats are great pets. Clean like a cat, friendly like a dog. VERY trainable. I love them. I have had many of them over the years. I intend for that to be my daughters first pet, when the time comes.



I have a question for you....since you breed them and are familiar with them, can you tell me how old these might be? Alot of people have mixed reviews stating they are 4-6 months and some are 8-10 weeks but I think they are around 8-10weeks old but I will post pics of them all so you can verify for yourself and give me a better guesstimate?

Here's a pic of Jacky my PEW next to my 3 yr old sons hand (was taken last night)






these next 2 are to compare her actual size next to a dollar bill











Now this is jacky again next to a dog greenie and some paper towel/toilet paper rolls and a walnut






Now this is Bambi my siamese next to some walnuts in comparison






These next 2 are of mishka 











here's jacky again






They move around too much as they are still scared but jacky cooperates more with me and lets me pet and kiss her now.


----------



## NudistApple (Apr 16, 2012)

Heyyy, I remember these pictures from GM! These babies are likely 3-4 months old, unless they are just very slow growing/petite females. They still have total "baby face" though, so I am inclined to say they are smaller.

I've owned rats for about 8 years now, they are easily one of my favourite animals. I'm down to only 3 personal rats, 2 neutered males and an intact female, but I've had up to 7 at various times. I foster/adoption counsel for Mainely Rat Rescue, so I always have changeable numbers of foster rats. Currently I have 6 babies monkeying around in the foster-cage. 

These are my last love-bugs:
Elizabeth, a "failed foster",




I pulled her from the Lancaster Humane Society when she was pregnant, and fostered she and her whole litter (she had 16 babies, but only 14 survived.)

Here's a cute shot of her with one of her daughters,





This is Eliot, a Dumbo varigated black hooded poor rex,




I adopted him from MRR, he and his family were 70+ rats that were taken from a hoarder in Maine.

This is Moonstruck's butt! He is a really good rex, and also a PEW,




He is also adopted from MRR. I got him at the same time as Eliot at the last ever NE Rat Fest (2011) it was an awesome time.

They live in half of a DFN. I have my fosterkiddos in a Martin's 695 until they are big enough for the 1" spacing on the other half of the FN.


Sooo uhm...yea. You could say I'm a rat lover.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 16, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Tom I didn't know you had rats?! That's awesome!
> I don't think rats chew off toes or would even try to harm a baby in the crib LOL HAHAHAHA I think your mom paid too much attention to lady and the tramp
> Rats are cool and I didn't think I'd be having rats in my home but I have 3 now and I love them so much...I had to read up on ringworms because the other forum member spooked me with that one and I don't think it's correct. Rats don't develop nor carry ringworms unless it was passed down to them by something...usually cats carry ringworms and if you touch a cat, then you can spread it to a rat, making the rats seem like they were the culprit. It depends on how the petstore handles them as well, most pet store rats have lots of problems and were feeder rats so it could be possible that the rats got it from someone or something and then brang it home to you....You were a vet tech so it kinda striked me as to why you'd purchase rats with ringworms since it would be highly noticeable if they had them...their hair would be either falling out or raised and obvious and gross and you'd see their skin so I examine mine before purchasing and just a thought, maybe you could have developed it while working with the animals at school and it can be easily treated so IDK why you'd drop out over that? Just wondering.......
> 
> ...






I was studying to become a vet tech and not all animals show symptoms. I also did research, sometime the lesions are obvious but sometimes there are none.



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Tom I didn't know you had rats?! That's awesome!
> I don't think rats chew off toes or would even try to harm a baby in the crib LOL HAHAHAHA I think your mom paid too much attention to lady and the tramp
> Rats are cool and I didn't think I'd be having rats in my home but I have 3 now and I love them so much...I had to read up on ringworms because the other forum member spooked me with that one and I don't think it's correct. Rats don't develop nor carry ringworms unless it was passed down to them by something...usually cats carry ringworms and if you touch a cat, then you can spread it to a rat, making the rats seem like they were the culprit. It depends on how the petstore handles them as well, most pet store rats have lots of problems and were feeder rats so it could be possible that the rats got it from someone or something and then brang it home to you....You were a vet tech so it kinda striked me as to why you'd purchase rats with ringworms since it would be highly noticeable if they had them...their hair would be either falling out or raised and obvious and gross and you'd see their skin so I examine mine before purchasing and just a thought, maybe you could have developed it while working with the animals at school and it can be easily treated so IDK why you'd drop out over that? Just wondering.......
> 
> ...






Also I highly doubt they were from the animals from school as they were born in labs and other student would have shows signs too.

I think you should do more research before hand before asking questions like why would I buy an animal that clearly shows signs of icky ringworm and give it to myself. I also said that I dropped out because I did not want to infect the other animals. We have to do animal care and I obviously had to touch the animals (ringworm was on my wrists) and if I infect one, the others might also get it (not not mention the other students too).


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 16, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Heyyy, I remember these pictures from GM! These babies are likely 3-4 months old, unless they are just very slow growing/petite females. They still have total "baby face" though, so I am inclined to say they are smaller.
> 
> I've owned rats for about 8 years now, they are easily one of my favourite animals. I'm down to only 3 personal rats, 2 neutered males and an intact female, but I've had up to 7 at various times. I foster/adoption counsel for Mainely Rat Rescue, so I always have changeable numbers of foster rats. Currently I have 6 babies monkeying around in the foster-cage.
> 
> ...




YAH I'm on GM too hahaha My babies are around 9 weeks old...Bambi the siamese is molting and almost lost all her cap. Someone on the GM noticed her cap and I know the molting because they are shedding right now as well. I thought about getting a martins but I settled for a SP cage and it's pretty big and really easy to clean so far. Your ratties are awesome, I'm thinking about adopting next or doing the rescue and I also want to experience some from a good breeder also.



WallieTheTortoise said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > Tom I didn't know you had rats?! That's awesome!
> ...










I want to do Vet tech in the near future myself so that's why I just don't see dropping out just because of ringworms to be of any sense to me unless that's not your passion and you didn't want to do it in the first place?! I'm not questioning you that you didn't get ringworms but just wondering how you would know it's from the rats if they didn't have symptoms to begin with? You can easily get ringworms from anything.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 16, 2012)

You are right, you can get it from anything. One piece of evidence was that they would sit on my hand and then crawl up my arm to my shoulders. Well I had 2 lesions on my arms and 2 on my shoulder area. You and me are two different people, I felt it was best that I not stay in the program and infect the animals. I thought it would be unwise, and If I did happen to infect them and they found out it was me, I would get kicked out, which is even worse. I don't really like arguing with people and it kind of sounded like an attack  

Anyways, I hope you're enjoying your babies!


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2012)

I've seen ring worm in kittens and house cats several times. Even had a persistent case in a young tiger for a while, although I seem to be one of those wierdos that just doesn't contract it even when I contact it. I don't get poison ivy symptoms either...

Anyhow, I've never even seen it in rats, although I'm sure it's possible. I just wouldn't call it common.

No way to know the age of those rats from a pic. They look fairly young, but could be as old as a year.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 17, 2012)

WallieTheTortoise said:


> You are right, you can get it from anything. One piece of evidence was that they would sit on my hand and then crawl up my arm to my shoulders. Well I had 2 lesions on my arms and 2 on my shoulder area. You and me are two different people, I felt it was best that I not stay in the program and infect the animals. I thought it would be unwise, and If I did happen to infect them and they found out it was me, I would get kicked out, which is even worse. I don't really like arguing with people and it kind of sounded like an attack
> 
> Anyways, I hope you're enjoying your babies!



No worries...just don't understand why you opted to drop out instead of take some time off. IDK how they run schools in your area but here they'd work with you somehow to take time off or work from a distance since ringworms are very curable, even with over the counter meds they can be treated ASAP very quickly...I guess 2 each is own.





Tom said:


> I've seen ring worm in kittens and house cats several times. Even had a persistent case in a young tiger for a while, although I seem to be one of those wierdos that just doesn't contract it even when I contact it. I don't get poison ivy symptoms either...
> 
> Anyhow, I've never even seen it in rats, although I'm sure it's possible. I just wouldn't call it common.
> 
> No way to know the age of those rats from a pic. They look fairly young, but could be as old as a year.



you're just like my fiancee...he can run through a bunch of poison ivy and not contract it LOL weirdos hahahha he lived in new hampshire and used to run through the woods all the time and has NEVER gotten poison ivy in his life...ME on the other hand had it VERY bad and never got treatment for it and you don't wanna know what I did to get rid of it....


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I'm over it, it's not that serious. It's been 2 years.


----------

